# 2018 Specialized Turbo Levo Expert - First Ride Review / Video Log



## Tori (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey guys, I've just picked up my new mountain bike - a Specialized Turbo Levo. I've never owned an E-mountain bike before, but after riding a few earlier this year in Tasmania on some classic trails, I decided that it would be my next bike purchase.

I put together a first ride video-log, with my impressions, in case anyone is considering one of these bikes. I was really impressed by the bike. A few days later I took my Levo to a bike park, and punted it down some technical and flowing trails - we can legally ride these bikes here in bike parks alongside non-pedal assist bikes. It took everything I could throw at it, and it also climbed up steep trails that I'd normally have to walk (in places). (I plan on making a video of this bike park riding too, when I get around to it).

Here's the link :

https://youtu.be/I_rU-KuWsSk


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice Vid
Suprised how dry it is there, looks more like over here in WA


----------



## Tori (Apr 17, 2018)

Twimby said:


> Nice Vid
> Suprised how dry it is there, looks more like over here in WA


Cheers. We had some much-needed rain over the weekend, the landscape should be transformed to green within a few weeks. I'm so over the long dry summers we have here. . .


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

Have fun on that bike! Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, nice video.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice! Congrats on the new bike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Dang Kangaroos.......


----------



## Tori (Apr 17, 2018)

Giant Warp said:


> Dang Kangaroos.......


They can be quite a risk for cyclists - both road and mountain. I have come close to hitting them on the mountain bike, and I have (sadly) hit them while riding my dirt-bike. They are everywhere in this part of Australia.


----------



## Tori (Apr 17, 2018)

JillRide45 said:


> Have fun on that bike! Thanks for sharing the video.


Cheers; I've logged almost 200km of trail riding in just over a week. Had a rest day yesterday, but I'm heading out again this morning. Such nice weather here for riding, summer heat is finished, days are crisp and sky is blue


----------

